# aqua clrea 802 power head questions



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

hey just a few question that i am sure have already been answered but i am just wondering and dont feel like looking for the answer. well anyways i was just wondering how long and what times of the day u guys leave the power head on for thanks


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

also where are all your powerheads located i put mine in the back left corner on the top any suggestions i am also wondering how long i should leave it on for


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

run my 24/7 to keep them occupied and mt guys are sweet and I use a Aquaclear 5000 powerhead, i also have an 802 in another tank. I have them both positiopned at the top of the water in the center of the side of the tank (if that makes sense) Enough that it can still suck down air. I use a prefilter as i suggest it strongly.


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

k thanks alot ya i have the quick filter i have mine in the back left corner but i think i am gonna move it in the middle of the wall rather then in the back and u leave yours on all the time i will give that a try also


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have mine on a timer, goes on and off with my lights


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i have an aqua clear 802 and i have it in my bottom left corner of my tank shooting along the back tank wall setting up a circular current and it runs on the same timer as my lights..... from noon to 10pm.

Joe


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have mines on the middle of the far right side of the tank. Its an 802 w/ a prefilter which is controlled by a timer. With the lights and powerhead on, you can see the current waterflow in a circular motion from the right to the left side of the tank.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn I still haven't got me a timer.


----------

